# R.I.P. and Binky Free NYX



## TinysMom (Jun 10, 2012)

I really can't even type right now without falling apart....so I will simply state that Nyx passed away yesterday (Friday, June 8th).

I will write more later when I can do so - and share photos. 

I am sorry I can't do more though....if Dave and Karen have some of her pictures when she was young and with them...maybe they can share them...


----------



## Samara (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry Peg  I feel for you. My cat of 12 years passed away today, the 9th. This empty feeling is awful. So effing awful.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 10, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss.

K


----------



## Luv My Bunnies (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss Binky free sweet bunny:innocent


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of sweet Nyx~Binky free sweetie~


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 10, 2012)

Ugh, Peg, I am so sorry!!! When I saw the name Nyx in the title, I was hoping it was some other Nyx  So unfair to lose her and Zeus so close together.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh how sad....Binky free Nyx. :rip::hug:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 10, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss--it's never easy. Rest in peace little one.:bunnyangel:


----------



## JimD (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh my....I can't believe that Nyx is gone.
Losing Zues was so sad....but to lose Nyx too. 

I'm so sorry 

Too many bunnies going to the Bridge.

Our prayers and thoughts are with you Peg.

And to Nyx:...Binky free little one. We'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Samara (Jun 10, 2012)

ray:


----------



## HEM (Jun 10, 2012)

We are very sorry to hear about your loss
Binky free sweetie


----------



## myheart (Jun 17, 2012)

Awe, Peg.... I'm so sorry to read about Nyx passing. I know she was such a bright light in your life, and Lord knows we all need those lights to help get through some tough times. I'm glad you had Nyx with you to give you the little lift you needed along the way. 

Binky Free at The Bridge Nyx. Your family will miss you so much!!! Visit their hearts sometime when they are thinking of you. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## Sabine (Jul 1, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Nyx and Zeus passing. Binky free!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 1, 2012)

Sad to hear the news, Peg - I remember helping to choose her name. She was a very special gal :hug:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It hurts so much to loose a dear bunnie. Binkie Free in clover fields and sunlit meadows!!!


----------

